
Why U.S. Public Transit Ridership Is Finally Growing - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2020/01/public-transit-ridership-data-bus-subway-metro-train-nyc-dc/604846
======
siruncledrew
Regardless of the fingers pointed at whom/what, from an experience perspective
it’s crazy the transit authorities expect people to just deal with maintenance
and closures for weeks-months at a time. Subway/metro transit is my preferred
choice over driving in the city, and often the best-cost method for traveling
longer distances within/around the city, however from a convenience and
comfort level it’s one of the least enjoyable.

When schedules change it’s always a massive annoyance, or the re-routing makes
the trip take forever, or steps of the journey change like having to switch
from train to bus to another train. All of these compound over time and just
add more drain and exhaustion from traveling on top of whatever the normal day
had.

Think of how much people driving would hate commuting to work from the suburbs
if the highway authority closed a whole side of the interstate for 2 months
straight and the only way home was through 25mph single-lane side streets for
a 20mile journey.

------
masonic
Title is false. It's only growing in NYC and D.C. while falling _everywhere
else_.

